# Kaiser, Kaiser II, Ikola Difference



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I recently bought a colony of Tropheus that were labeled as "Kaiser". I wanted the ones with yellow sides, and they are gorgeous. In fact, once I got them in my tank at home, they colored up within hours and looked better than I had expected at their size - about 1.5".

Since then I have done a bit of googling, and have found similar looking fish that are variously labeled as Kaiser, Kaiser II, Ikola, Ikola Kaiser, and so on. In what way are those strains supposed to look different? I am asking just out of curiosity 

Many thanks!


----------



## fubu56 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not an expert but I believe these are just different trade names for the same fish. Sounds like they are real nice, enjoy them


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

According to the profile section here on the site. The Sp black Kiriza has a common name of Kaiser II. Thats on the Congo coast and sp black Ikola is on the Tanzanian coast. If the profile are correct they have to be different fish. Seems the sp black Ikola, kaiser and Kaiser ikola are the same fish.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep not the same fish. Some have been bred for wider yellow bar for some time in more than one tank population/line but Ikola should all be from the same Tropheus species and regional variant (variant 11.1 Peter Schulpke (Aqualog Tropheus book)) found and collected I read to the North of Ikola vilage, Tanzania.

What folk may sell as these is I guess buyer beware.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Kaiser I......Ikola......Some have been bred for wider yellow bar for some time in more than one tank population/line but should all be from the same Tropheus species and regional variant (variant 11.1 Peter Schulpke (Aqualog Tropheus book)) found and collected I read to the North of Ikola village, Tanzania.

What folk may sell as these is I guess buyer beware.

Kaiser II or Yellow Kaiser or "Kiriza" is a different variant for sure and may be a different species yep that one is population 1.8 (Sp black) and from a 35 mile stretch of the west coast southwards from the northern tip of the Ubwari peninsula in what was called the Democratic Republic of Congo.

The two may have been crossed by breeders.

For sure Bemba/Pemba has been crossed with "Kiriza"/Kiaser II to get more orange into the ones for sale.

All the best James

Opps sorry for the double post. Correcting my error and made another one.  

Ps if I had to guess and it is a guess when still so young yours on http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=237083 are Ikola.


----------



## jumpman (May 13, 2004)

For comparison with my Kiriza, your Ikola have a larger yellow band in general that extends much further back to the tail, also the yellow band doesn't seem to strike through the dorsal fin like it does in my kiriza.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks for all the input. As others have pointed out, it appears that two variants are hidden in that name jungle. Neither one seems to belong to a described species, but people appear to consider Kaiser as belonging to what's tentatively called sp. 'Ikola', while Kaiser II is believed to belong to sp. 'Black'. According to the CF profiles, the most appropriate names would be:

Kaiser: _Tropheus_ sp. "Ikola" (Ikola)

Kaiser II: _Tropheus_ sp. "Black" (Kiriza)

The main difference for the aquarist seems to be that Kaiser II have a narrower yellow band that extends into the dorsal fin, while in Kaiser the yellow band is wider, but the dorsal fin is mostly black. Unfortunately at the moment the profile section has no photos of Kaiser II, but Google will show you photos of both variants. Once you know what to look for, the difference is quite obvious.

Trivia: 'Kaiser' is the German word for emperor. (The term has its roots in Caesar.) According to Wikipedia, yellow was the color of Imperial China and is held as the symbolic color of the five legendary emperors of ancient China. In China, yellow often decorates royal palaces, altars and temples, and the color was used in the robes and attire of the emperors. I expect the Kaiser Tropheus were named by a German Sinophile


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Nah Kiaser is just a name used to give a fish a bit of cred to sell. Just like Royal or Imperial in English.

All the best James

Kind of insulting to other Tropheus variants but hey the guys giving trade names do not care about that stuff just about shifting stock. :wink: A new name shifts fish and these guys do not care too much about the confusion this makes. :wink:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

24Tropheus said:


> Nah Kiaser is just a name


Are you saying that no cultured individual would ever breed cichlids?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

fmueller said:


> 24Tropheus said:
> 
> 
> > Nah Kiaser is just a name
> ...


Yes. And make a huge profit. Not that me or you fall into this trap. :thumb:


----------

